# Soda makes me sick??



## allisong

So I notice that everytime I have a soda,I feel horrible afterwards..Dizzy,nauseous..I've gotten to where I just can't drink them any longer..And before anyone says it,I'm NOT diabetic or hypoglycemic(already been checked)So any thoughts?This is the only thing that does this to me


----------



## allisong

Originally Posted by *naturally* Question ...are they Diet Sodas ....or regular. If they are diet ..could be the Aspartame used ..or Splenda ...they both have been known to cause some serious side affects. If it's regular ...couldn't say. They're regular..Even 7up does it..Too much sugar maybe? I don't know


----------



## Californian

Sometimes foods and drinks that are high in sugar can raise a NON-diabetic's blood sugar a bit too high, too fast. That makes you hyperglycemic (too much sugar in the blood) which can have some of the following symptoms:

nausea

lethargy

loss of appetite or increased appetite

shallow breathing

upset stomache.

Food that have this effect are usually ones without protein. They have an immediate effect on blood sugar and then dip you down in the opposite direction in an hour or so. This makes your body feel awful (my husband has this reaction and he is not diabetic). Some juices, punches, and sodas can cause this reaction in people.

IF YOU think this is the case, try iced tea without sugar instead of coke or lightly sweetened drinks such as Diet Snapple. Avoid juices or slurpees or high sugar drinks which basically shock the system and can make you feel like a slug and increase thirst. Also all that sugar has no place to go if you don't run it off and will turn to fat. Not good. I think this is a result of originating from an agrarian society where we used to eat meat and veggies more than ding dongs 

 and Pepsi. 



Of course.. seeing a doc is the BEST bet !!!

Please keep us updated. I am concerned. Ty!


----------



## allisong

Originally Posted by *Californian* Sometimes foods and drinks that are high in sugar can raise a NON-diabetic's blood sugar a bit too high, too fast. That makes you hyperglycemic (too much sugar in the blood) which can have some of the following symptoms:nausea

lethargy

loss of appetite or increased appetite

shallow breathing

upset stomache.

Food that have this effect are usually ones without protein. They have an immediate effect on blood sugar and then dip you down in the opposite direction in an hour or so. This makes your body feel awful (my husband has this reaction and he is not diabetic). Some juices, punches, and sodas can cause this reaction in people.

IF YOU think this is the case, try iced tea without sugar instead of coke or lightly sweetened drinks such as Diet Snapple. Avoid juices or slurpees or high sugar drinks which basically shock the system and can make you feel like a slug and increase thirst. Also all that sugar has no place to go if you don't run it off and will turn to fat. Not good. I think this is a result of originating from an agrarian society where we used to eat meat and veggies more than ding dongs 

 and Pepsi. 



Of course.. seeing a doc is the BEST bet !!!

Please keep us updated. I am concerned. Ty!

I should have known to just ask Ry..Thank you doctor




I'll just do myself the favor and stay away from soda..Don't really need it anyway..I find if I drink a few liters of water when I start feeling this way,it makes me feel better so I'll just stick with that


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *allisong* I should have known to just ask Ry..Thank you doctor



I'll just do myself the favor and stay away from soda..Don't really need it anyway..I find if I drink a few liters of water when I start feeling this way,it makes me feel better so I'll just stick with that



It will be interesting to see if your feeling returns with non-sugary beverages. I don't know if I am right about you, but I know that you don't have to be diabetic to feel sick with a high dosage of sugar. I think Coke has something like 8 tsps of sugar. Think if you poured yourself a nice tall glass of water then dumped 8 tsp of sugar in it. Yum! LOL
Check this out http://www.cspinet.org/sodapop/liquid_candy.htm

I have to admit that I am addicted to Diet Coke. I've been drinking it since I was 8 years old.

I am also an iced tea freak.


----------

